# What is a saddle back vs. blanket back and what are tar heels?



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I was just reading another post and I don't know what these terms mean. I think Ranger is a saddle back, but I am not sure. Don't know how to upload pics so I can't share, but maybe you guys could describe and direct me to pics of each thing? 

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A blanket back is a black/tan whose "saddle" extends down the legs. Jax is a blanket back.



A saddle back looks like they have a saddle on their back.



Tar heels are black heels typically seen on sables and bi-colors.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How old is Ranger? Often puppies will look like blanket backs or even bi-colors, but as they progress through their first year, they lighten into a saddle. There is also a patterned sable which looks like a black and tan, but actually is a sable.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the picture details they are a very clear picture of what the difference is  I had the same question about my boy Argos but was told he was probably a blanket back.




Jax08 said:


> A blanket back is a black/tan whose "saddle" extends down the legs. Jax is a blanket back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pictures. Ranger is definitely a saddle back. He just turned a year on May 8.


----------

